# Mirrolure 72MR ?



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

(Mirrolure 72MR) Anyone know the specs of this lure? I’m curious of the running depth. The guy at the tackle store didn’t know much about it. He said it was a older lure they don’t really make anymore but the rep brings in just for their shop. I couldnt find anything on google. What say you old salts?


----------

